#  > Technical Interaction >  > Gadgets >  >  samsung S6 or iPhone 6

## amos.0119

It is very difficult to decide or to choose between Samsung S6 and iPhone 6, as both the smartphone are perfect.. When it comes to look I do prefer Samsung S6 over iPhone 6.

Apples iPhone 6 features a 4.7-inch IPS display with a resolution of 750 x 1,334 (326 ppi) with a dual-core Apple A8 processor 1.4GHz, 1GB of RAM, 16/64/128GB of storage, and an 1,810 mAh battery.While Samsungs Galaxy S6, comes 5.1-inch QHD Super AMOLED display with a resolution of 2,560 x 1,440 (577 ppi), an Exynos 7420 octa-core processor (1.5 GHz quad-core and 2.1 GHz quad-core), 3GB of RAM, 32/64/128 GB of internal storage (depending on configuration), and a 2,550 mAh battery.





  Similar Threads: Samsung Galaxy s3, HTC one, Xperia S, Iphone 4S Comparison

----------


## mishchandan

Apple Any day better than Samsung... Just that it is too expensive.

----------


## sharansingh

Iphone 6 is far better than Samsung s6, Samsung phone hangs mostly .

----------

